# eMachines BIOS won't boot from USB



## ctburley (Dec 1, 2010)

So in my futile attempt to figure this out I did a few stupid things.

Problem:
I wanted to boot from a flash drive into a live linux distro, and found that my computer would not automatically go to it (no big surprise). I thought I'd try a CD before checking out my BIOS options, to no avail. I found that I should hit f12 or something to bring up a menu for it, and it's worked before, but for some reason now it just doesn't do anything. I checked my bios and it won't let me choose what boots in what order. To boot anything but what's on my hard disk I have to take out my hard disk.

What I did wrong:
Attempted to remove my BIOS password by setting it to a blank password, therefore locking me _out_ of my BIOS settings.

Attempted to fix the problem by "upgrading" my BIOS to the one downloaded from the eMachines download page for my laptop. This proceeded to _downgrade_ my BIOS software to an older version. I have not been able to find the newer BIOS again and I assume it was not one put there by eMachines originally?

In the process of this I have somehow screwed up my computer's ability to play flash video or any sound.

What I'm hoping to find a fix for:
I could care less about not booting things, I want to know how to get my old BIOS back or upgrade to something better or more recent. I also want to know how to reset my cmos to erase the settings so I can get back _into_ my BIOS regardless of not being able to change the settings.

Anything you could do would be most appreciated.

Thanks,
Calin

Quick addition, my laptop is the eMachines E725, 4GB ram, Windows 7 Home Premium x64 and it was bought from Wal-Mart


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we cannot help with password problems contact the manufacturer


----------

